# Supreme pizza fattie



## erodinamik (Oct 5, 2010)

I think my stuffed burgers gave me the idea to stuff more things into a fattie.  So I decided that a supreme pizza fattie needed to be done.  When I was at the store with my kid the other day we picked up some peperoni, some italian seasoned tomato paste (Contadina, my favorite, tastes like pizza sauce but not runny), some mushrooms,  some sliced olives, a green bell pepper, and some itialian sausage.  While my wife was out of town my buddy came over to watch some football and I figured that was a great time to make this fattie.

I had some Bar S bacon in the fridge (which I will probably buy from now on, since I don't think it was very expensive and the slices were nice and thick and solid, for a great weave).  I put the pound of itialian sausage in a gal freezer bag and put it in the freezer while I got everything else ready.  I chopped up the veggies into small pieces (figured it would roll better), and made my mat.  I pulled the sausage out of the freezer and proceeded to smear it with tomato paste and cover that with mozzarella cheese and then add a layer of peperoni.






After that was all done I added the veggies and proceeded to roll.  This was a little more difficult than my previous fatties due to the amount of filling involved but it worked.  Then I got it on the bacon and rolled, and sprinkled some "pizza seasoning" I found in the cabinet and it was ready for the grill.











All said and done I think it took about 2:45-3:00 to cook.  It was a little windy so it probably wouldn't take that long on a nice day.

It was WELL worth the wait!  I think my buddy was about to steal it and slice it before I could but resisted the urge to be rude :-)  It was quite delicious!  The italian sausage gave the whole thing a new twist, more hearty and a little less rich.  The peperoni added some nice kick and all the veggies added tons of flavor (not to mention made it healthy :-) for all the nay-sayers in this world).






Unfortunately? there was not much left over, since we couldn't stop eating it.  I did have enough to take a little to work and share with my co-workers who ask most every day what's in my meat lunchbox (they like that I smoke things too!).

All in all this was a HUGE success and will be repeated soon and often, but with every experience there are still things to learn:

1.  make more than 1 at a time (may 3 or 4), especially if you plan on sharing

2.  Spread the filling out more so when it gets rolled every bite gets a little bit of everything, this one had a large area of italian sausage in one area (not a major problem, but we're going for perfection!)

3.  make hot dogs for the kids, more fattie for you :-)


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2010)

Your fattie looks awesome and I know that it tasted really good to. One word of advice for the future. After you have rolled it into the bacon weave you should layout some saran wrap and then re-roll it into that then hold the ends tightly. Then roll the fattie inside the saran wrap on the table a fe times this will tighten up the saran and thus tighening the fattie making it into a very tight roll. Then it's into the refrig overnight.


----------



## erodinamik (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a great idea.  I always wonder about getting the ends closed.  I'm not sure if I have the self-control to leave a fattie in the fridge over night though :-)


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats a nice looking fatty,I will most def make a couple for this weeks game.thanks for sharing.I have only made 1 so far and have been trying to thinks of ideas the kids and wife would like.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2010)

Great looking fattie - I have done a couple with the Italian sausage and I really like it much better. Will do the next one with homemade sausage. I am thinking of a homemade Chorizo fattie


----------



## marlin009 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hmmm. Going to have to check this Fattie thing out. That's some football food right there! Do you deliver?


----------



## erodinamik (Oct 6, 2010)

Marlin - if you buy the plane tickets I'll bring as many as you like!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 6, 2010)

Now that is a work of art. Yummy. I want it.


----------



## mercersburgguy (Oct 9, 2010)

GREAT Pics will have to try that as well.


----------



## erodinamik (Oct 10, 2010)

I had to do it again already!  This time I decided I needed 2 of them so they would last longer :-)











On the smaller one I added Genoa salami to the mix of ingredients.  I'm looking forward to trying that one!


----------



## erodinamik (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I found a new way to make lunch great.  I've been taking baggies of my meat creations to work with me to share with my co-workers who are coming to expect wonderful things out of my lunchbox (now called the meat box).  So the other day I decided to get a couple slices of my fattie and put them on a slice of bread.  On the other slice of bread I put some shredded mozzarella and then I put both under the broiler until the cheese was melted and then I joined the halves.  It was amazing!  I thought about possibly dipping it in some marinara sauce but I didn't have any.  Maybe some day I will make a little calzone type thing with fattie in the middle.  It's official, I'm an addict.


----------



## wafflestomper (Nov 17, 2010)

what temp did you cook this at? im thinking of trying it this week?


----------



## erodinamik (Nov 18, 2010)

I kept it between 225 and 250 for a few hours until the internal temp was 165.


----------



## erodinamik (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had a few people recently ask me when I was making more of these.  I even had people offer to buy them.  This is working out great!  Now I can smoke things and it won't cost me anything :-)  So I've got two on the smoker now to take to work.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 3, 2010)

Pizza fatty's are sooo good!! Great job.


----------

